# What helps me through



## kristen11 (Jun 15, 2011)

The Song "I Won't Let Go" by Rascall Flatts reminds me how my family and friends have helped me stay strong during one of the toughest tims in my life. For those who need a little assistance today and in the future, take a listen:

YouTube - ‪Rascal Flatts - I Won't Let Go‬‏


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

Thanks Kristen. Im not a country music kind of person, but I do like hearing what other people do to help them get through the tough times.


----------

